# The old sprayer debate.. Titan 440 vs Graco 490



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

So a guy I do some work for has a Titan Impact 440 Hi boy for sale. He wants $800 for it. It is less than a year old and has had less than 50 gals run through it (I know this for a fact) Only problem is sometimes when starting it, the piston will lock up? I haven't used it before because I'm always on another machine, so I don't know specifics. He says it's just a matter of fiddling with it, then it's fine; also one could just lube it up a bit and it would work fine. So I offered 650$ (we'll see where that goes) New ones are 850-900$ on Ebay with free shipping. So I'm debating trying to make a deal with him, or just bite the bullet and get a new Graco 490 (probably a skid for around $1100, easier for interiors). I've pretty much only ever used Graco's and I know they have a reputation for quality, but I don't know if the potential 400$ savings would be worth it. What do you guys think?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Whatever you get. Get it new.
Both companies are good and offer warranties on their products. I'm the proud owner of few Graco's


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Graco owned Airlessco now. I would go with the Airlessco LP 500 series.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The big reason I say this HD rents that model exclusively.

Any machine that holds up to rental use for as long this 1 has worth it.

I have had my 600 series for over 17 years.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I looked up the LP 500 and I Can get one on amazon for right around $1400 (lo boy). I can't seem to find very many of that model elsewhere. Do you think that would be a better buy than the Graco 490?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

painter1986 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I looked up the LP 500 and I Can get one on amazon for right around $1400 (lo boy). I can't seem to find very many of that model elsewhere. Do you think that would be a better buy than the Graco 490?


I have a sight that have the 500 for 1075 skid and 1175 for low and high boy.

490 is 1049 for skid and 1149 for low and high boy.

Look at it another way. Since Graco owns Airlessco they bought out the best competition.

The Airlessco cost more and is owned by Graco.
$26.00 dollar difference.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The only thing Graco has done to Airlessco as far as I can see is Graco dropped the 400 and 800 series.

The 400 competed with the 390-395 and the 800 competed with the 695 & 795.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

robladd said:


> I have a sight that have the 500 for 1075 skid and 1175 for low and high boy.
> 
> 490 is 1049 for skid and 1149 for low and high boy.
> 
> ...


What's the website?


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a titan 400 and 440 and those things just seem unstoppable I call them the Honda civics of sprayers. Extremely reliable. and very low maintenance


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

paintsprayerslv I have been going there since mid 90's.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

painter1986 said:


> So a guy I do some work for has a Titan Impact 440 Hi boy for sale. He wants $800 for it. It is less than a year old and has had less than 50 gals run through it (I know this for a fact) *Only problem is sometimes when starting it, the piston will lock up? I haven't used it before because I'm always on another machine, so I don't know specifics. He says it's just a matter of fiddling with it, then it's fine;* also one could just lube it up a bit and it would work fine. So I offered 650$ (we'll see where that goes) New ones are 850-900$ on Ebay with free shipping. So I'm debating trying to make a deal with him, or just bite the bullet and get a new Graco 490 (probably a skid for around $1100, easier for interiors). I've pretty much only ever used Graco's and I know they have a reputation for quality, but I don't know if the potential 400$ savings would be worth it. What do you guys think?


Yes, I say buy it. Then you can buy my car, it has low mileage on it. Only problem is, sometimes it starts and sometimes it doesn't. All you have to do is jiggle the 'ignition wires' and it should start! It also lets out a loud back-fire now and then. 

I am only asking for $4,800... Is it a deal?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Painter1986 is the sprayer under warranty. If it is have the op put in the shop and have it repaired.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I think 800 is too much. New 440 high boys are 1015 and the skid are 875.

When I spend that kind of money I buy new always.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks again for the replies. think im gonna go with a new airlessco lp500. go big or go home i guess. One thing I've picked up from doing research is that the more volume the piston moves, the less it has to move (assuming same flow rate) which causes the pump to run cooler. from everything i've been reading about airlessco, they seem to make it known that they use "oversized pistons"? Which may be a marketing gimmick.. thoughts? But at any rate, if the quality is comparable to Graco, I'm fairly sold on the lp500.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You will be very happy with the lp540. Very simple and sturdy pump, I have had two.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dont know if they make the 540 any more. I can only find 1 on the net. I was thinking about going with the lp500.


----------

